# 6-min solutions - problem 68



## mot14 (Oct 15, 2012)

Where does "n=0.93'" come from for the constant condition?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## ikesdsu (Oct 16, 2012)

Which of the three 6-minute solution book?


----------



## mot14 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, the mechanical T&amp;F book....


----------



## ikesdsu (Oct 24, 2012)

I unforunately took the HVAC test so I can't tell you for sure but if I guess i would think it is factor that you have to assume for the efficiency losses in the equipment but don't quote me on that.


----------

